# Upgrading my camera soon from a 14-year-old Canon Xti?



## Zaname (Dec 19, 2020)

The Xti is the only "real" camera I've ever owned, but I've recently started making prints of a few of my photos, and it's very evident there that the photo quality is pretty garbage compared to what you can do with even some of the cheaper cameras currently on the market. (10MP sounded so great back in 2006!) I am absolutely just a hobbyist, but might be moving to a more scenic country next year and would want to take the opportunity to really improve my wildlife and landscape photography. Any recommendations? I'm almost certainly looking to buy used, with a budget of around $700: was thinking about the 80D. I only own two (cheap) lenses, though, so it's not like I'm too deep into the Canon DSLR hole to switch to another system if something else would be better. My only real criterion is that I want something weather-sealed.  I won money on the casino after reading the review Guts Casino Review by BestCasinos-Ca about online casino Guts and can spend them to a new camera. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 21, 2020)

Zaname said:


> The Xti is the only "real" camera I've ever owned, but I've recently started making prints of a few of my photos, and it's very evident there that the photo quality is pretty garbage compared to what you can do with even some of the cheaper cameras currently on the market. (10MP sounded so great back in 2006!) I am absolutely just a hobbyist, but might be moving to a more scenic country next year and would want to take the opportunity to really improve my wildlife and landscape photography. Any recommendations? I'm almost certainly looking to buy used, with a budget of around $700: was thinking about the 80D. I only own two (cheap) lenses, though, so it's not like I'm too deep into the Canon DSLR hole to switch to another system if something else would be better. My only real criterion is that I want something weather-sealed. Any input would be appreciated!



look at the current mirrorless models -  Canon M6ii, M50, Sony a6500, etc.  
More than your budget but smaller, lighter and can use DSLR lens


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 21, 2020)

also consider the K-70 | RICOH IMAGING


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 24, 2020)

I moved from my xti to an 80d when it was released. Big leap all around. I then moved from my 80d to a 5d iv. I still shoot with the 80d if that says anything...

That's what I'd recommend.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 24, 2020)

The 80D sounds like a good plan.  I believe it has some degree of weather sealing but that does not help if your lenses are not.

You may want to plan to upgrade both body and glass over the coming years with water sealing on both.  There are going to be great deals on used non-mirrorless bodies.  Unfortunately, good (and water sealed) glass holds its value so expect to pay up for that.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 26, 2020)

Here's how I went about my upgrades, not that it's what you'd want to do.

I bought a Canon digital rebel xti in like 2007. Kit lens, 18-55. My uncle gifted me a 75-300 and I used that for birds as long as I could. I never got the results I wanted with it so I didn't use it much. He also gifted me a 50mm and I enjoyed that lens, but didn't use it much as well either. The camera sat only being used a few times a year, mostly when I'd go shooting With my uncle for maybe 9 years. I bought my 80D a month or so after it was released and realized just how much my XTI was holding me back. I felt very bottlenecked by the xti which is why I didn't use it much. The 80D gave me much more freedom and control. I bought the 55-250 stm and ditched the 75-200. That lens was the first "good" lens I had. By good, I mean I was happy with the IQ. I used it anywhere I could. Shortly after that I had my second knee surgery and bought the tamron 150-600G2 and shot out of my window from my bed while recovering. I loved what that lens allowed me to do and it really opened to my birding. I used it from 2016-2020. After using it enough and knowing it like the back of my hand I once again felt bottlenecked. In that time I acquired a 24mm, 40mm and 50mm stm. Come COVID I was working 84 hours a week for months and my back account was very happy. I bought a 100-400 ii and a 70-200 iii along with a 1.4x Tele iii (whatever the newest one is, I think it's iii). Pairing those with my 80D I was EXTREMELY happy with the results. I've always felt the full frame bug but Coushatta afford one. When they released the R5 & R6 I saw my opportunity. I had been waiting for the 5D V to release and when I saw it wasn't, I bought the iv. Best decision I've made in photography gear. That camera with my L lenses hasn't left me unhappy yet. The noise it produces is that of film grain. Noise from a crop sensor has never been acceptable to me. So that's where I'm at now with my gear.

I think you'd be very, very happy with the 80D. When the 90D released I thought about upgrading but for sports and birds, I read the 80D auto focus is much better than the 90D. Another consideration to save some money is the 77D. It's basically the 80D with less weather sealing. But let's be honest, no camera should be out in inclement weather. If you don't plan to be in rain and snow and saving the extra cash is worth saving, go 77D. If you want the premium, go 80D.


----------

